# Desi Entertainment > Bollywood Unlimited >  Cashing in on Big Brother

## Bluehacks

Success has many spin-offs. So now we have the enterprising producer Guddu Dhanoa changing the title of his long-delayed project _Deodhar Gandhi_ (earlier entitled _Gandhi_) being re-christened _Big Brother_.

Dhanoa of course is hoping to see some of Shilpa Shetty's magical alchemy on the reality show _Big Brother_ rub off on his long-delayed project. 

Says a source close to the film, "No one has any enthusiasm left for the project, not even Sunny who's pivotal to the project. You know how it is with canned projects? The cast has no choice but to rally around the producer when he awakens with a comatose project. 

After fisacos like _Sheesha_ and Jaal Guddu Dhanoa has been going through a dark patch. Nobody has any energy for _Deodhar Gandhi_ even if it is called _Big Brother_. In fact," the source whispers. "Sunny is quite embarrassed that he has to piggyride a project on Shilpa Shetty's new fortune." 

Dhanoa denies any link between his film, ready for release in the first week of March, and the reality show that made Shilpa famous. "I admit the popularity of the reality show with Shilpa can give a boost to our title. But people will come to see my film for Sunny and Priyanka. Everyone knows Shilpa has nothing to do with our film. The songs are on every channel. I'm very very happy for Shilpa. But according to me Sunny is the ultimate _Big Brother_, fiercely protective and family-oriented." 

It would be interesting to see how Guddu's Gandhi in _Big Brother_ takes on the Jade Goody in the film. 

Maybe by turning the other cheek? Or just turning chic and letting out a shriek, like Shilpa on the reality show?

----------

